

Huabao Int. drops 8% then suspends trading after Anonymous Analytics report - molsongolden
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-04-25/huabao-suspends-trading-after-falling-on-short-seller-report

======
molsongolden
Here's a link to yesterday's discussion and the AA report

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3883222>

